# FTP: Virtueller User (oder so) mit rechten von www-data?



## BlackMax (29. März 2011)

Hallo, erstmals. Bin neu hier =)

Ich habe vor, einen FTP Server aufzusetzen. Ich möchte, 2 User haben, die mit den rechten von www-data arbeiten.

Sinn: Ich habe mehrere webprojekte, die unabhängig auf einen Server funktionieren und dafür zwei verschiede Leute daran arbeiten sollen. Die dateien haben ja automatisch, wenn welche erstellt werden, alle www-data rechte^^

Ich weiß, dass es geht. Virtueller User oder so. Aber ich habs nun einige Zeit versucht und nix klappt^^

könnt ihr die entscheidenen Schritte sagen?  Was muss ich in der proftpd.conf eintragen? Gibs kein Generator für sowas?

Achja: Ich nutze Lenny ​


----------



## F4RR3LL (29. März 2011)

Wie wäre es wenn Du statt modPhp mit fastcgi oder suexec arbeitest. Dann ist das ganze abgesehen von den Vorteilen in Bezug auf Sicherheit beim Indianer auch mit den FTP Usern kein Problem.


----------



## BlackMax (29. März 2011)

wtf, davon habe ich ja nich nie was gehört!

geht das ned mit proftpd?


----------



## BlackMax (1. Apr. 2011)

Hallo?


----------



## F4RR3LL (1. Apr. 2011)

Haste mittlerweile mal geschaut was suexec und fastcgi sind ? 
Und ja das geht mit Proftpd. Bei meinem Beitrag ging es vor allem um den Webserver und seine Rechte... wenn du dort von modPHP (das ist meine ich sogar default) weg gehst tust Du Dich einfach leichter mit dem einstellen des Proftpd.


----------



## BlackMax (1. Apr. 2011)

Hi, habe danach geschaut. soweit bin ich mit meinem Kenntnissen noch nicht, dass ich das alles verstehe. Ich erhoffte mir, dass es einen entsprechenden Eintrag in der config gibt, den man anwenden muss aber sowas direkt nur in der config gibt es nicht?

Ich verstehe leider nicht ganz, was deine beiden Lösungen für genaue Auswirkungen hat...


----------



## F4RR3LL (1. Apr. 2011)

OK das ist kein Problem. Dann wärest Du eigentlich der ideale Kanditat um ispconfig 3 auf dem Server zu installieren. Denn hier kannst Du das wunderbar in einer grafischen Oberfläche anlegen und verwalten.
Du hättest dann zwar nicht Proftp aber das sollte wohl egal sein.
Du könntest dann mehrer FTP User zu einem Web anlegen.... und alle können drauf arbeiten und zugleich kann jeder mit bearbeiteten Dateien des jeweils anderen weiterarbeiten. Sollte doch genau das sein was Du suchst. Oder magst Du es unbedingt alles selber auf der Console machen, das geht natürlich auch,  ist aber dementsprechend weniger leicht.
Und um deine Frage noch direkt zu beantworten... mit einem einzelnen Eintrag in der Config ists nicht getan. 
Die AUswirkung meines Lösungsansatzes sind, erstens Sicherheitstechnischer Art, das jedes web unter einem eigenen User mit eingeschränkten Rechten läuft, und zugleich der Vorteil das Du durch entsprechende Gruppen und Userrechte des Webs mit verschiedenen FTP Usern daran arbeiten kannst.
Das ist jetzt alles erstmal recht knapp beschrieben, da es sich hier doch um ein riesen Thema handelt.
Gruß Sven


----------



## BlackMax (1. Apr. 2011)

Danke Dir, damit hast Du mir sehr geholfen! ich werde das mal ausprobieren und mich dann wieder melden


----------

